# 

## humka

!

, !             3%              .  600 ..,    ,   582..,  18..
     .    18..  ,  ,        . 
    18 ..  :        ?
   15%,   .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## humka

.     ,    ,    ,    .      .

----------


## 7272

.      ?     ,           . -    .          ?

----------


## humka

.   .        (  ),    ,    (        ).      .

----------


## 7272

,       .

----------


## humka

(    )     . 
            ,    ,    ,    . 
  ,     ,      ,      :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> , 
> *  ,    ,    .*


1)      ,     .       ** .
 ,               ,   -**     .    ,        ,   .  

,       ,     ?      ? 
  ,   .  ,  ,       . ,   " "
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=8

----------


## zas77

.1 . 1 . 130             .
 .132 "     ,    " 



> ,          ,         ,    .                     .


  3       .  ..  


> ( ),


          .

----------


## humka

,    .          3% ,    .   ,    ,              (.. ) . 
          ,   ,    .         (     ),     .




> .


        ?
       ,                (  3%  ),    . 
       ,     .     ,  -   /  ,       ?
 ...  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

**     .          2    .   ,   -        ,       ,   -     .
  ,    -,        .

----------


## humka

.         .

----------

